# Apple lossless, aide demandée s.v.p. !!



## vicvic2 (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Content d'apprendre qu'il y avait une qualité CD avec ce Apple lossless, j'ai essayé, mais ça ne marche pas pour moi !! Hors dans les forums les gens disent que ça marche.

J'ai importé le même morceau plusieurs fois, en le renommant, avec 128, 320, lossless, et j'ai écouté, il n'y avait AUCUNE différence de son. 

PAR CONTRE, il y avait bien une différence de son entre le CD original et Lossless (et tous les autres).

Ai-je oublié de faire qqch ? (je ne suis pas expert en technique)
j'ai juste fait éditions préférences avancé importation lossless, et voilà.

Merci pour la moindre aide !
Vincent


----------



## BlueVelvet (4 Octobre 2008)

Je connais mal ce Apple Lossless, mais si c'est pour importer depuis un CD audio, le format AIFF fournit une qualité égale, copie quasi exacte du fichier source...
Sur iTunes, mes morceaux en AIFF sont gros, mais excellents en qualité!
Si qqn connaît la différence réelle entre le lossless et l'AIFF, je lirai son post avec intérêt!


----------



## nicolasf (4 Octobre 2008)

Théoriquement, il n'y a aucune différence entre l'Apple Lossless et l'original (format AIFF). Car, comme son nom l'indique, aucune donnée musicale n'est perdue et on peut ainsi revenir en arrière (le gain de place, léger, se fait sur d'autres éléments). La différence se fait donc sur quelques ko voire Mo par morceaux. Ça ne semble pas grand chose sur un ou deux morceaux, mais ça fait la différence sur une collection complète. Par ailleurs, le lossless est plus complet, notamment pour les tags, et accepte les pochettes d'album, contrairement à l'AIFF.

Je dis théoriquement puisque, aux oreilles d'un audiophile, il ya des tas d'écueils possibles entre la source (CD) et le fichier final. Déjà, le processus de conversion peut entraîner des problèmes. Pour une copie parfaite, sur Mac, je recommande Max qui a un module similaire au bien connu EAC sur PC. En théorie toujours, avec ces outils-là, la copie sera parfaite et le résultat meilleur que sur une platine de CD où le décodage se fait en temps réel et peut donc comporter des erreurs liées au mécanisme même. Une fois sur disque dur, le fichier est beaucoup plus "pur" et indépendant de problèmes mécaniques.

Si je dis en théorie, c'est bien sûr parce que les choses ne sont pas si simples, comme toujours dans la HIFI. Dans les faits, les éléments de ta chaîne font que le CD te paraît meilleur et c'est bien normal. Un PC ou un Mac n'est pas aussi bon que les sources HIFI habituelles, à moins de l'équiper très sérieusement de cartes son haute-gamme. Tu peux améliorer les choses, mais ça va pas être donné. Ou alors tu peux oublier le Mac/Pc et te tourner vers des serveurs HIFI comme celui de Naim ou de CambridgeAudio (il y en a d'autres, dont un sans disque dur mais apparemment excellent dont je n'arrive pas à retrouver le nom...)

Si tu veux vraiment comparer tous ces fichiers, en clair, il te faut une source unique. Donc soit le CD (au quel cas tu dois reconvertir les fichiers convertis pour les mettre sur CD) soit le Mac (au quel cas tu dois aussi importer en AIFF tes fichiers).

Bon tout ceci étant dit, c'est quand même étrange que tu n'entendes pas de différence entre un AAC 128 et un Apple Lossless. Autant l'AAC 256 commence à vraiment être bon, autant le 128 est très limite. Tu es sûr des réglages pour chacun ?


----------



## vicvic2 (5 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Bon tout ceci étant dit, c'est quand même étrange que tu n'entendes pas de différence entre un AAC 128 et un Apple Lossless. Autant l'AAC 256 commence à vraiment être bon, autant le 128 est très limite. Tu es sûr des réglages pour chacun ?


 
C'est étrange, oui. Mais de quel réglages parles-tu ?
Tout ce que j'ai fait avant d'importer le CD dans itunes, c'est éditions-préférences-avancé-importation, et j'ai réglé sur lossless. 
Et quand je fais "obtenir des informations" sur les titres importés comme ça, c'est effectivement écrit lossless.
Il se trouve que j'ai essayé d'écouter les différences avec mon ipod branché sur une chaîne hi-fi via un jack (chaîne qui date de plus de 10 ans mais qui a de grands hauts-parleurs), et aussi avec l'ipod et des écouteurs. Et je ne suis pas sourd car entre le CD original et l'ipod, j'entends bien une différence, le son du CD est plus "rond", je ne sais pas comme dire, plus rempli. 

Y a-t-il d'autres réglages à faire ?

Merci


----------



## Nitiel (5 Octobre 2008)

Tu a un casque de bonne qualité (ex UE Super.fi 5 pro, Shure SE420, ...) pour tester, parce que la différence on l'entend.


----------



## nicolasf (5 Octobre 2008)

Attends, je ne comprends pas bien. Pour faire les test, tu as bien importé plusieurs fois le/les même(s) fichier(s) ? Une fois en Lossless, une fois en 256 et une fois en 128 ? 

Ce que je te propose de faire, c'est soit de tout baser sur ton iPod, soit tout sur ta chaîne. Les meilleurs résultats seront avec la seconde solution, mais elle est aussi un peu plus complexe à mettre en uvre. La première solution ne vaut qu'avec un casque sérieux, comme le souligne Nitiel même s'il ne recommande que des intras. Si tu as un bon casque, ça fera l'affaire à condition qu'il n'ait pas une impédance trop importante pour l'iPod. Faute de casque, relier l'iPod à ta chaîne n'est pas une mauvaise idée, mais mieux vaut le faire avec un dock capable de récupérer la line out non amplifiée de l'iPod plutôt que d'utiliser la sortie casque déjà amplifiée.

Pour comparer avec l'iPod, ajoute à tes trois versions déjà presentes (ALAC et AAC 128 et 256) une version AIFF. Mets tout ça sur l'iPod, et fais des tests dans les mêmes conditions. Comme ça, tu élimines la différence sans doute abyssale entre ce qu'est capable de sortir ton lecteur CD et ton iPod.

Pour comparer avec ton lecteur de CD et ta chaîne habituelle, graves un CD avec trois fichiers que tu as déjà (ALAC et AAC) en faisant attention de demander à iTunes de graver des CD audio. Ils vont alors être décompressés en format audio standard, et tu pourras comparer sur ta chaîne directement. Dans ce cas, tu ne devrais pas entendre de différence entre le CD original et l'ALAC même si les choses sont plus compliquées dans les faits, étant données les étapes supplémentaires.


----------



## vicvic2 (5 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Tu a un casque de bonne qualité (ex UE Super.fi 5 pro, Shure SE420, ...) pour tester, parce que la différence on l'entend.


 
En fait, ce sont des petits écouteurs sony à 30 euros env (je préfère ça aux grands, car je mets la musique assez fort, et avec les grands écouteurs que j'ai essayés, tout le monde autour de vous entend ce que vous écoutez)


----------



## vicvic2 (5 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Attends, je ne comprends pas bien. Pour faire les test, tu as bien importé plusieurs fois le/les même(s) fichier(s) ? Une fois en Lossless, une fois en 256 et une fois en 128 ?


 
Oui (en fait pas en 256 mais en 320).




nico_linux a dit:


> Ce que je te propose de faire, c'est soit de tout baser sur ton iPod, soit tout sur ta chaîne.


 
Qu'entends-tu par "tout baser" ? 
J'ai écouté ces versions de mêmes morceaux avec l'ipod, et aussi avec la chaîne. 




nico_linux a dit:


> Faute de casque, relier l'iPod à ta chaîne n'est pas une mauvaise idée, mais mieux vaut le faire avec un dock capable de récupérer la line out non amplifiée de l'iPod plutôt que d'utiliser la sortie casque déjà amplifiée.


 

Désolé n'étant pas un expert je ne comprends pas les mots "dock" et "line out non amplifiée". 
(Aussi, quand je disais que la chaîne était reliée à l'ipod par un jack je voulais dire un jack du côté de l'ipod, à l'autre bout c'est les prises rouges jaunes blanches, je ne sais pas comment on dit)




nico_linux a dit:


> Pour comparer avec l'iPod, ajoute à tes trois versions déjà presentes (ALAC et AAC 128 et 256) une version AIFF. Mets tout ça sur l'iPod, et fais des tests dans les mêmes conditions. Comme ça, tu élimines la différence sans doute abyssale entre ce qu'est capable de sortir ton lecteur CD et ton iPod.


 
Je ne comprends pas. Qu'est-ce que ALAC ? Ces 128 et 320, ce n'est pas du AAC ? 
Je ne sais pas si j'étais clair : ce que j'ai fait, c'est : J'ai importé les mêmes titres d'un CD, en 128, 320, Lossless, et dernièrement j'ai aussi essayé avec AIFF. 

Je n'ai pas entendu de différence entre ces versions des mêmes titres, ni avec l'ipod et écouteurs, ni avec l'ipod connecté à la chaîne hi-fi. Sur la chaîne, il y par contre une différence assez nette entre les titres du CD et ces mêmes titres sur l'ipod connecté. 




nico_linux a dit:


> Pour comparer avec ton lecteur de CD et ta chaîne habituelle, graves un CD avec trois fichiers que tu as déjà (ALAC et AAC) en faisant attention de demander à iTunes de graver des CD audio. Ils vont alors être décompressés en format audio standard, et tu pourras comparer sur ta chaîne directement. Dans ce cas, tu ne devrais pas entendre de différence entre le CD original et l'ALAC même si les choses sont plus compliquées dans les faits, étant données les étapes supplémentaires.


 
Je m'y perds... Tu veux dire de comparer ces versions des mêmes titres sur un seul CD gravé ? En plus il doit y avoir une confusion, car mon lecteur de CD est ma chaîne habituelle. Je résume au cas où je n'étais pas clair : J'ai trois choses : itunes sur PC, une chaîne hi-fi avec lecteur CD, et un ipod que j'écoute parfois avec écouteurs et parfois connecté à cette chaîne hi-fi. Ce que j'aimerais, c'est avoir un son aussi bon que le CD, sur l'ipod (pour certains titres peut-être, car ça prend de la place, mais en tous cas pour les titres que je préfère, enfin bref). Avec AIFF ou Lossless, je ne sais pas, mais aucun des deux ne semble fonctionner chez moi. Il y a peut-être des réglages à faire ? Ou devrais-je acheter une nouvelle chaîne avec des meilleures enceintes ? (d'ailleurs, lesquelles sont les meilleures, à un prix raisonnable ?)

Merci


----------



## nicolasf (5 Octobre 2008)

Désolé, j'ai tendance à devenir un peu trop technique...

L'ALAC, c'est le petit nom de l'Apple Lossless (tu as l'AAC d'un côté et l'ALAC de l'autre).

Ce que je disais, en clair, c'est que tu ne peux pas comparer en utilisant deux sources différentes, à savoir un lecteur de CD et un iPod. Si tu veux comparer, utilises soit uniquement l'iPod, soit uniquement le lecteur de CD en suivant ce que j'ai dit plus haut. La sortie casque de ton iPod est amplifiée pour pouvoir utiliser des casques. Mais ton lecteur de CD n'est pas relié à un ampli par une ligne amplifiée mais par ce que l'on appelle une "line out" qui n'est pas amplifiée. L'ampli fait alors tout le travail. Si tu as la double amplification de l'iPod et de l'ampli, le son sera moins bon. Le plus simple serait peut-être d'utiliser uniquement ton lecteur CD...

En te lisant, j'ai le sentiment que, en fait, tu n'es pas satisfait du son de l'iPod, moins bon que celui de ton lecteur CD. Tu entends une différence entre l'AIFF de l'iPod et le lecteur de CD c'est ça ? C'est tout à fait normal, surtout si tu écoutes avec un casque d'entrée de gamme. Les prix ne sont pas les mêmes ! Que les choses soient claires : une bonne chaîne avec une source, un ampli et une paire d'enceintes sérieux fera toujours forcément mieux qu'un iPod ! L'ampli de l'iPod est ridicule à côté d'un ampli HIFI. L'utilisation n'est pas la même non plus.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu veux améliorer ta chaîne. Si tu veux améliorer ton écoute sur iPod, le mieux est de changer de casque ou écouteur. Si tu veux quelque chose de petit, tu n'as pas le choix, il te faut des intras. Mais le problème des intras est que leur prix augmente très vite et tu as mieux pour moins cher avec un casque? Par exemple, j'ai un Sennheiser HD555 dont je suis très satisfait. Pour plus d"info, le mieux serait de consulter des sites spécialisés comme GMP3 par exemple...

Concernant les formats : ce qui compte n'est pas la comparaison avec la chaîne mais ton seuil de différence. Si tu n'entends pas de différence entre un AAC 128 et un ALAC, alors choisis l'AAC 128, tu gagneras de la place. En fonction de ce que tu entends, choisis le meilleur compromis. 

Si je n'ai pas été clair, n'hésite pas à me demander des précisions...


----------



## Trudo (5 Octobre 2008)

vicvic2 a dit:


> Oui (en fait pas en 256 mais en 320).
> Je n'ai pas entendu de différence entre ces versions des mêmes titres, ni avec l'ipod et écouteurs, ni avec l'ipod connecté à la chaîne hi-fi. Sur la chaîne, il y par contre une différence assez nette entre les titres du CD et ces mêmes titres sur l'ipod connecté.
> 
> Merci




Nico-Linux a très bien expliqué la situation même si c'est technique. Difficile de ne pas l'être quand on parle de ce sujet. Il ne faut évidemment pas comparer ton lecteur CD et ton iPod car la miniaturisation a un prix en terme de qualité. Il y a des dock qui vont chercher le signal numérique sans passé par le line out ou la sortie casque du iPod. Ça coûte cher et ça prend une chaine assez haut de gamme.

Dis toi qu'en général, 95% des gens ne verront pas de différence entre un fichier à 192 kbs et le fichier original, et ce, même sur une chaine haut de gamme. Sur le iPod, 160 est souvent suffisant mais 192 t'assure presque d'atteindre le maximun de résolution que l'iPod peut offrir.


----------



## chris31fr (6 Octobre 2008)

vicvic2 a dit:


> C'est étrange, oui. Mais de quel réglages parles-tu ?
> Tout ce que j'ai fait avant d'importer le CD dans itunes, c'est éditions-préférences-avancé-importation, et j'ai réglé sur lossless.
> Et quand je fais "obtenir des informations" sur les titres importés comme ça, c'est effectivement écrit lossless.
> Il se trouve que j'ai essayé d'écouter les différences avec mon ipod branché sur une chaîne hi-fi via un jack (chaîne qui date de plus de 10 ans mais qui a de grands hauts-parleurs), et aussi avec l'ipod et des écouteurs. Et je ne suis pas sourd car entre le CD original et l'ipod, j'entends bien une différence, le son du CD est plus "rond", je ne sais pas comme dire, plus rempli.
> ...



C'est évident que le son est meilleur sur la platine CD. C'est pas lié au morceaux compressé ou pas mais à la qualité du matériel. Tu branches la sortie casque de l'ipod sur l'ampli donc tu utilises la conversion analogique de l'ipod qui est de piètre qualité a coté d'une platine cd de gamme normale. Il faut comparer deux morceaux compressées sur le même matériel.


----------



## vicvic2 (7 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Désolé, j'ai tendance à devenir un peu trop technique...
> 
> L'ALAC, c'est le petit nom de l'Apple Lossless (tu as l'AAC d'un côté et l'ALAC de l'autre).
> 
> ...


 
Ah, je vois. 
Merci pour ces réponses; je comprends que le fait que l'ipod soit relié à la chaîne donne une baisse de qualité, mais ça n'empêche pas que je devrais normalement entendre une différence entre lossless ou AIFF et AAC 128 p.ex. Hors ça n'est pas le cas.
Mais effectivement quand je compare les titres sur l'ipod avec écouteurs, peut-être est-ce un problème de casque. J'en achéterai un nouveau. (si les "intras" sont ceux qu'on enfonce carrément dans l'oreille, je ne préfère pas, mais en général j'ai l'impression que les petits écouteurs laissent moins passer le son à l'extérieur. Ceci dit il est vrai que j'écoute un peu fort) Peut-être que j'achéterai un gros. Ce Sennheiser hd 555 est-il cher ?
Eh bien je cherchais à améliorer ma chaîne car j'écoute souvent de la musique à domicile et avec l'ipod ça va plus vite que changer de CD à chaque fois, et donc je cherchais le meilleur son possible avec lossless ou AIFF.


----------



## BatmanSW (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Perso, j'ai réencodé mes CD que j'avais encodés en 128 pour les passer en 256. Ceci car je vais bientôt recevoir des écouteurs intra-auriculaires de qualité (shure 530).

Je n'ai pas encore reçu le shure 530, mais déjà avec le casque philips que j'ai à 70 euros, j'entends la différence, et sur ma chaine, s'est pîre. Je n'ose imaginer la différence qu'il y aura avec mes futurs écouteurs ...

Mais bon, grosso modo, si vous avez des casques à 30 euros ou des chaines Hifi basse qualité, le 128 suffit. Mais si pensez au futur, un jour, vous aller vous équiper en audio de qualité, et alors vous vous rendrez peut etre compte (si vous n'êtes pas devenu sourd avec le casque à fond ;-) ) que le 128 atteind rapidement ses limites....

Je dis ça, mais peut etre que le 256 atteindra ses limites aussi bientôt pour moi !

@+

PS : mon encodage, c'est du AAC 256 avec VBR. Le MP3 256 fait à partir d'une source CD donne la même qualité (source provenant du site d'Apple : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2947?viewlocale=fr_FR) et donne l'avantage d'être plus universel. Il est faux de dire que AAC est plus performant que MP3, en tous cas depuis une source CD.


----------



## OlivierTassi (14 Décembre 2008)

BatmanSW a dit:


> ...Le MP3 256 fait à partir d'une source CD donne la même qualité (source provenant du site d'Apple : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2947?viewlocale=fr_FR) et donne l'avantage d'être plus universel. Il est faux de dire que AAC est plus performant que MP3, en tous cas depuis une source CD.


Tut tut tut !
Je n'ai pas la même lecture que toi de l'article !
L'article est composé de 2 parties : la 1ère traite de la qualité audio, où il est dit que le AAC est meilleur que le MP3 (en gros); et la 2ème partie, la remarque, dit simplement les différences entre le MP3 et AAC en termes de DRM... Et là oui, ils sont identiques.
Enfin, je le comprends ainsi...

Dixit Apple :
Remarque : *Les fichiers AAC* encodés à partir d'une source autre qu'iTunes Store (comme un CD audio) *sont équivalents à un fichier MP3* codé à partir de la même source. *Aucune autorisation n'est nécessaire* pour les lire ou les graver. Ainsi, les fichiers AAC que vous encodez vous-même dans iTunes peuvent être gravés autant de fois que vous le souhaitez, et vous n'avez pas besoin d'autorisation pour lire les titres sur plusieurs ordinateurs.


----------



## vicvic2 (18 Décembre 2008)

Ah d'accord, oui c'est peut-être à cause de mon casque que je n'entends pas de différence. J'aurais bien voulu acheter un casque plus cher mais les intra auriculaires je n'aime pas, et avec les gros casques il me semble bien que tout le monde autour entend ce que vous écoutez, et je mets la musique assez fort. Dans les petits écouteurs qui se posent dans l'oreille, les plus chers que j'ai pu trouver sont vers 30 euros.




BatmanSW a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Perso, j'ai réencodé mes CD que j'avais encodés en 128 pour les passer en 256. Ceci car je vais bientôt recevoir des écouteurs intra-auriculaires de qualité (shure 530).
> 
> ...


----------

